# When can one call oneself a "sub 20 cuber"?



## Meisen (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been wondering as to when i can brag to my friends and relatives (and anyone else around) about me being a sub 20 cuber.

When can you say you have broken that boundry?

A single sub 20 solve?

Avg of 5, 12 or maybe even 100?

A streak of X sub 20 solves in a row?

When 50% or more of your solves are sub 20?


You can see my times in my signature. The only info missing there is sub 20 solves in a row, which i believe is only 4.

I do not consider myself a sub 20 cuber yet, but my personal opinion is that when i get an average of 100 below 20 i'm quite close, if not there.

What are your thoughts and opinions on the matter?


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

When you consistently get sub 20 averages. Ive gotten ALOT of sub 20 singles, but I'm an in no way a sub 20 cuber.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you're a sub-20 cuber.

My opinion is an avg of 12.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

I call myself sub23 having an avg of 100 sub23, so I think personally, an average of 100 sub 'n' within the past month, otherwise, one that hasn't practiced in months and got a sub20 avg of 100 a long time ago could say they're sub 20, when they are really like 30s now.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 12, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I think you're a sub-20 cuber.
> 
> My opinion is an avg of 12.



By that definition i'm also a sub 19 cuber, but that just feels like a lie to me... I get far to many sup 21 avg of 12 to let that one good average dictate my "sub x" cuber status


----------



## Jani (Dec 12, 2009)

when you get sub 20 avg (no matter if it is avg of 5/12/100)in a row and consistently


----------



## Meisen (Dec 12, 2009)

@ Stachuk1992

An average of 100 within the last month qualifies you as an sub "n" cuber?

I like that definition 

For people that don't bother doing long averages i guess consistency of solves below "n" would qualifiy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

50%, or AO100. Even though AO12's are pretty accurate, I'm more of a 22 second cuber rather than a 20 second cuber, as my AO12 would dictate.


----------



## ianini (Dec 12, 2009)

I think a sub-20 cuber is every time he/she solves a decent cube, it will always be under 20 seconds.


----------



## sz35 (Dec 12, 2009)

My Best avg of 12 using ZB is a 19.12 but I'm still not a sub-20 ZB cuber because I have a lot of 20-22 solves and avgs.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 12, 2009)

I think not the PB avg of 12 is sub-20 (for example PB ao12: 19.99 -.-)

But then when you get many averages sub-20 and YOU think that these are okay times.. not some WOWOWOWOWO times but.. you feel... comfortable with them? Bad explaining but..

I think I'm a sub-20 cuber.. And I have a sub-15 PB ao5

Mostly I get times like 17-20 so.. sub-20 I guess.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 12, 2009)

When you can get sub-20 with ease. You don't have to try at all.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it should be when you get a sub-20 avg at a competition, because then u are officially ranked sub-20. That's just my opinion.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Chaos2011 said:


> I think it should be when you get a sub-20 avg at a competition, because then u are officially ranked sub-20. That's just my opinion.



no. Some people can't attend competitions.


----------



## foxdi (Dec 12, 2009)

i guess its when you have consistency on sub"n" solves ? .. 

but i still do get solves like 22.xx or 21.xx when my normal average is 14-16s:fp


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 12, 2009)

you can call youself sub-20 is when you get above 20 sec, you would get pissed


----------



## PatrickT (Dec 12, 2009)

I didn't consider myself sub-20 until I had an official sub-20 competition average, but I had done sub-20 averages at home before.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd say when at least 70% of your averages are sub 20, then you are sub 20. I don't call myself sub 15, as nice as that would be. My PR avg 12 is 14.44


----------



## Toad (Dec 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> I think not the PB avg of 12 is sub-20 *(for example PB ao12: 19.99 -.-)*
> 
> But then when you get many averages sub-20 and YOU think that these are okay times.. not some WOWOWOWOWO times but.. you feel... comfortable with them? Bad explaining but..
> 
> ...



Check my signature 

But I wouldn't call myself sub20 yet...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > I think not the PB avg of 12 is sub-20 *(for example PB ao12: 19.99 -.-)*
> ...



I think that's his point. It's sub-20, when being sub-20 doesn't sound so great to you.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2009)

Personally I have always gone by average of 100. I can get sub-15 averages about 10%-20% of my averages, but I haven't yet done it in average of 100. So I still consider myself a sub-16 cuber.

Chris


----------



## Weston (Dec 13, 2009)

What I do, is I check to see what times are rare for me. For me, 11.xx's are not too common. 12s are common, 13s are common, and 14s are dissapointing. So I call myself a sub 14 cuber.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 13, 2009)

Chaos2011 said:


> I think it should be when you get a sub-20 avg at a competition, because then u are officially ranked sub-20. That's just my opinion.


Wrong. I average about 17 seconds (signature not up to date) and take a look at my WCA profile. I am sub-20, but I'm by no means sub-16.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 13, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> you can call youself sub-20 is when you get above 20 sec, you would get pissed



Agreed.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 13, 2009)

i think a sub-anything is when the only time you get above that is when..

1. The cube locks up like a cage (if a person is getting sub-20, they shouldnt be having a seriously lock-prone cube)
2. A piece POPS
3. You forget an algorithm
4. You deliberately try to get worse then X.XX times
---


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2009)

meh, sub-20 to me is when you can solve sub-20...consistently and relaxed...

like you don't panic to get sub-20 times and you can be like that over and over again.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2009)

I can constantly sub-14 average of 100 so I tell cubers that I'm sub-14. But if you wanna brag among your non-cuber friends, play it safe. Cos once you say you're sub-20 they're gonna assume every solve of yours would be sub-20 (even if they give you a crappy cube to use, etc). So I always tell me non-cube friends I can solve it in "less than 20 seconds", which is pretty safe for me.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going for consistantly sub 20 on an average of 5.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

If I can come back the next day and get the same result on a MEAN of 25 ish or so then I consider that to be my time. I dislike throwing out best and worst. Even though it increases my times mostly.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 13, 2009)

Chaos2011 said:


> I think it should be when you get a sub-20 avg at a competition, because then u are officially ranked sub-20. That's just my opinion.


I got a sub 20 avg at comp...but I don't call myself sub 20...

I usually tell ppl my average is between 20~22 seconds...

I judge my times by avg of 100...like I get avg of 100 20.3x then the other time 21.6x then 21.1x etc...I just estimate a gap between 20~22 seconds which I usally will get on avg of 100..if avg of 100 would to reach 17~19 each time..then only I would call myself sub 20...

Well...you can tell ppl that u r sub 20..but you are just lying to yourself..I know some people that says their sub xx.. and later on they get times 5~10 seconds more than what they said..my mind would just think the person is saying best avg of 5..

is just like my sq-1 avg of 5 is like 23.xx..but my avg of 100 is like 32~34..almost 10 secs diff from my avg of 5...in no way am I going to lie to myself..:fp


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 13, 2009)

I would say a consistent good average of 12.
I know my hands won't last till an average of 100. I tried 
The starting averages were 16-17, at the end I was near 20s average


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I would say a consistent good average of 12.
> I know my hands won't last till an average of 100. I tried
> The starting averages were 16-17, at the end I was near 20s average


yup..I use that way to train...while my fingers have energy and while my fingers are freaking tired...so can get an average between tired and fresh..


----------



## whauk (Dec 13, 2009)

well in OH i already got a 17.66 average of 12 and i am definitely not sub20
average of 100 is 19.94 but well i would say if you get an average of 1000 which is sub20 then you are a sub20 cuber(mine is 20.66 xD)


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think we are coming to a slight consensus here-it's what's common. I can calmly get a 23 second solve. So when people ask me, "How fast can you solve it?" I can with confidence tell them, "20-25 seconds." So if they give me a cube and I'm sitting down at a computer, I can get that or faster, without having to overexert myself. In short, a sub-20 cuber is someone who can just pick up the cube and get an 18 second solve without feeling like a G. And otherwise, I agree with the person who said that sub-20 is when you get pissed if you get something like 26 seconds (like me-I'm my biggest critic).


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone who said average of 100. I've had several sub 13 averages but I'm not consistent.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

Meisen said:


> When 50% or more of your solves are sub 20?


That, and a100 for me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 15, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Meisen said:
> 
> 
> > When 50% or more of your solves are sub 20?
> ...



So, Average of 100 that is sub-20, and at least 50 of those solves have to be sub-20?


----------



## Meisen (Dec 16, 2009)

If more than 50% of your solves are sub 20, i'm quite certain the average will be low 19 or maybe lower.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 16, 2009)

Meisen said:


> If more than 50% of your solves are sub 20, i'm quite certain the average will be low 19 or maybe lower.



How can you be "quite certain" when you only know half the solves are sub 20?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 16, 2009)

I think once you should call yourself a sub-20 cuber once you have done sub 19 avg of 12, and you consider 20.00 a terrible time.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 16, 2009)

When you start deleting sup-25s from your averages in hate.


----------



## JL58 (Dec 16, 2009)

When you're born after December 16 1989.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 16, 2009)

Meisen said:


> If more than 50% of your solves are sub 20, i'm quite certain the average will be low 19 or maybe lower.



In an Average of 5, you could get

19.99, 19.82, (18.30), 21.73, (DNF POP)

Which would get you an average of 20.51 and yet 60% of the solves are sub-20.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Meisen said:
> 
> 
> > If more than 50% of your solves are sub 20, i'm quite certain the average will be low 19 or maybe lower.
> ...



If I hadn't got sub-20 yet and this was as close as I'd come... I would probably end up hitting something out of anger. lol.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 16, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Meisen said:
> ...



Haha yea.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hehe, i was thinking average of 100  And if you are that consistent sub 20, it's a good bet that the sup 20 times will be just above 20, but the sub 20 times might have some fun 15 and 16's in it.....

Edit: I've checked my averages, and it seems my statement is flat out wrong. It's quite possible to have 50% sub 21 solves in an average of 100, and still average 20.971.


----------



## Meisen (Dec 29, 2009)

I just now had my first sub 20 avg of 100. (19.934)

Number of solves sub 20 second: 57

Number of solves sup 20 second: 43

So there is definitive proof that my statement was inaccurate 



Meisen said:


> If more than 50% of your solves are sub 20, i'm quite certain the average will be low 19 or maybe lower.




I feel this eliminates the factor "50% solves below 20 sec" as a measurement if you are a sub 20 solver or not. An (relatively recent) Avg of 100 should do, in my opinion.


----------

